# Trips taken in 2009/points posted in 2010



## Steve4031 (Jan 3, 2010)

I had asked questions about a late december trip a few weeks back, and like Alan predicted, those points didn't post in December. That's all good. If they post in January 2010, then do they automatically go towards 2010 agr select/select/plus status?

If so, I got a good start!!. I will start of with 714 points for the return on the CS trip, 200 points from a round trip to STL, and another 600 points that I will pick up during a rail trip to the east coast in a couple of weeks.

I AM GONNA GET SELECT PLUS THIS YEAR, NO MATTER WHAT!!!!!! ANYTHING OR ANYBODY THAT GETS IN MY WAY WILL GET RUN OVER.

LOL. I am pumped for 2010.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Jan 3, 2010)

Steve4031 said:


> I had asked questions about a late december trip a few weeks back, and like Alan predicted, those points didn't post in December. That's all good. If they post in January 2010, then do they automatically go towards 2010 agr select/select/plus status?
> If so, I got a good start!!. I will start of with 714 points for the return on the CS trip, 200 points from a round trip to STL, and another 600 points that I will pick up during a rail trip to the east coast in a couple of weeks.
> 
> I AM GONNA GET SELECT PLUS THIS YEAR, NO MATTER WHAT!!!!!! ANYTHING OR ANYBODY THAT GETS IN MY WAY WILL GET RUN OVER.
> ...


Wonder if the day will come when a complete train will be full of AGR members doing point runs to make Select/Select Plus before the end of the year?

With trains getting fuller wonder if it will be harder during the summer to get sleepers on the popular trains using AGR Awards? I'm thinking it will be so book early and often folks! :lol:


----------



## diesteldorf (Jan 3, 2010)

Steve4031 said:


> I had asked questions about a late december trip a few weeks back, and like Alan predicted, those points didn't post in December. That's all good. If they post in January 2010, then do they automatically go towards 2010 agr select/select/plus status?
> If so, I got a good start!!. I will start of with 714 points for the return on the CS trip, 200 points from a round trip to STL, and another 600 points that I will pick up during a rail trip to the east coast in a couple of weeks.
> 
> I AM GONNA GET SELECT PLUS THIS YEAR, NO MATTER WHAT!!!!!! ANYTHING OR ANYBODY THAT GETS IN MY WAY WILL GET RUN OVER.
> ...


In my experience, it is always based on the TRAVEL DATE not the posted date. Granted, if you took a trip on 12/29 and it happened to show a travel date of 1/1/10, it would count toward 2010 status, but points for trips taken in 2009 will not normally count for 2010 status. You will still get the points, but the 2010 status bar will not move.

It can become an issue when the 2009 status bar disappears on 1/1/2010 and you are counting on 2009 points to post for 2009 in order to qualify for status. I had around 600 points for 2008 trips that didn't post until January, 2009. When Amtrak sent me my 2009 kit, it was Select because as of 12/31/2008, I was Select. It took several calls to AGR and the involvement of a supervisor to get them to see that those 600 points earned at the end of 2008 had pushed me over to Select+.

They later apologized and sent me the correct kit, but it was a pain. That's why I was happy this year when all my 2009 posted before 1/1/2010. I shouldn't have to fight with AGR this year but won't know for sure until February.


----------



## Shanghai (Jan 3, 2010)

Good luck to Steve on reaching Select Plus in 2010. I hope the points post to the year you want.


----------



## Alika (Jan 3, 2010)

diesteldorf said:


> In my experience, it is always based on the TRAVEL DATE not the posted date. Granted, if you took a trip on 12/29 and it happened to show a travel date of 1/1/10, it would count toward 2010 status, but points for trips taken in 2009 will not normally count for 2010 status. You will still get the points, but the 2010 status bar will not move.
> It can become an issue when the 2009 status bar disappears on 1/1/2010 and you are counting on 2009 points to post for 2009 in order to qualify for status. I had around 600 points for 2008 trips that didn't post until January, 2009. When Amtrak sent me my 2009 kit, it was Select because as of 12/31/2008, I was Select. It took several calls to AGR and the involvement of a supervisor to get them to see that those 600 points earned at the end of 2008 had pushed me over to Select+.
> 
> They later apologized and sent me the correct kit, but it was a pain. That's why I was happy this year when all my 2009 posted before 1/1/2010. I shouldn't have to fight with AGR this year but won't know for sure until February.



I have a similar situation this year, except I hope to attain Select status for my 2009 travel, not Select Plus. Five hundred of my 2009 miles that will get me over the hump still have yet to post. Should I assume even if they have 2009 travel dates that Amtrak will forget to send me my welcome kit? By what date should I start bugging them?


----------



## wayman (Jan 3, 2010)

Alika said:


> I have a similar situation this year, except I hope to attain Select status for my 2009 travel, not Select Plus. Five hundred of my 2009 miles that will get me over the hump still have yet to post. Should I assume even if they have 2009 travel dates that Amtrak will forget to send me my welcome kit? By what date should I start bugging them?


My recollection of last year is that the rail points which pushed me over 5,000 were earned in the last week of December 2008, the points posted to my account by mid-January (credited correctly for travel in 2008), and that I waited forever for my Select kit ... but that it did eventually show up without my contacting AGR. I feel like "eventually" might have meant "March", but my memory's hazy on this one.

Since I nosed over 5,000 in the last week of December 2009, I am expecting much the same this year, but since it all worked out last year without my having to call, I won't be too worried about it. Of course, I'm watching my account activity like a hawk to make sure those last two trips post! (Since they were on the 28th of December, I don't expect to see them there for a week or two.)


----------



## Alika (Jan 4, 2010)

wayman said:


> My recollection of last year is that the rail points which pushed me over 5,000 were earned in the last week of December 2008, the points posted to my account by mid-January (credited correctly for travel in 2008), and that I waited forever for my Select kit ... but that it did eventually show up without my contacting AGR. I feel like "eventually" might have meant "March", but my memory's hazy on this one.


That seems to jive with the AGR website, which indicates that one's Select year begins in March, not January.



wayman said:


> Since I nosed over 5,000 in the last week of December 2009, I am expecting much the same this year, but since it all worked out last year without my having to call, I won't be too worried about it. Of course, I'm watching my account activity like a hawk to make sure those last two trips post! (Since they were on the 28th of December, I don't expect to see them there for a week or two.)


Thanks for the help, wayman! Sounds like we're in the same boat here.


----------



## the_traveler (Jan 4, 2010)

Alika said:


> wayman said:
> 
> 
> > Since I nosed over 5,000 in the last week of December 2009, I am expecting much the same this year, but since it all worked out last year without my having to call, I won't be too worried about it. Of course, I'm watching my account activity like a hawk to make sure those last two trips post! (Since they were on the 28th of December, I don't expect to see them there for a week or two.)
> ...


Me too! I had 4,930 points in mid December. During the last weeks, I took 6 segments to get the last 70 points. As of January 4, none have yet posted. To make it worse, 2 of the segments were on Dec 19 - during the 2X promo!

The year ended (before it changed back to "5,000 needed") saying "70 needed"! :angry:

I am watching every day, and am ready to call (if needed)!


----------



## Bob Dylan (Jan 4, 2010)

the_traveler said:


> Alika said:
> 
> 
> > wayman said:
> ...


In a related area: I purchased 2,500 points on 12/31/09 with my AGR MC, I received my e-mail notification within 5 minutes OKing it but the points are posted as of 1/01/10! I could only buy 2,500 for last year because I'd purchased 7,500 earlier in the year for a total of 10,000 which is the limit.

Does this mean I can only buy 7,500 more for 2010 or the full 10,000 allowed, sometimes you get a bonus (it was 10% on last years promo) so I thought I'd wait until another promo comes up? Thanks! :unsure:


----------



## the_traveler (Jan 4, 2010)

jimhudson said:


> I purchased 2,500 points on 12/31/09 with my AGR MC, I received my e-mail notification within 5 minutes OKing it but the points are posted as of 1/01/10! I could only buy 2,500 for last year because I'd purchased 7,500 earlier in the year for a total of 10,000 which is the limit.Does this mean I can only buy 7,500 more for 2010 or the full 10,000 allowed


You can buy up to 10,000 every year. It doesn't matter how many you bought - or when you bought them - in 2009. I did not buy any in 2008, but I bought 10,000 on 12/31/09!

BTW = I bought them on 12/31/09 about noon - and they posted to my account sometime before midnight (when I looked)!


----------



## Dovecote (Jan 4, 2010)

the_traveler said:


> Alika said:
> 
> 
> > wayman said:
> ...


Me three! I had 4,280 points after my December 22 trip posted. My December 29 first class Acela trip took me over the hump to Select. I too am watching every day for my AGR status to change from "Member" to "Select". I am sure there are others impatiently wating as well!


----------



## Dovecote (Jan 9, 2010)

Dovecote said:


> the_traveler said:
> 
> 
> > Alika said:
> ...


Here is a heads up to the Traveler, Alika, and other interested parties. The rail points for my 12/29 trip posted today, 1/9/2010. My AGR status changed from "Member" to "Select". Now I will wait for my Select Member kit!


----------



## Bob Dylan (Jan 9, 2010)

Congrats Rich, guess yall are getting ready to go from Very damn cold to just freezing cold but the sun and warm up is on the way, I'll wave as I go through Harpers Ferry, yall be careful driving down South! Jim


----------



## Dovecote (Jan 9, 2010)

jimhudson said:


> Congrats Rich, guess yall are getting ready to go from Very damn cold to just freezing cold but the sun and warm up is on the way, I'll wave as I go through Harpers Ferry, yall be careful driving down South! Jim


Thanks Jim. Looking forward to heading south for the winter. Hate to drive down but currently the Auto Train prices are way too high for my budget. Enjoy the view of Harpers Ferry on the CL next week.


----------



## the_traveler (Jan 9, 2010)

Dovecote said:


> Here is a heads up to the Traveler, Alika, and other interested parties. The rail points for my 12/29 trip posted today, 1/9/2010. My AGR status changed from "Member" to "Select". Now I will wait for my Select Member kit!


Thanks for the reminder to look today!

The good news: Two segments posted - and it did change to Select! 

The bad news: Another segment (PVD-KIN) posted with the following



> Segment: PVD-KINReward Travel: No
> 
> Cost: $9.00
> 
> *Points: -0-*


:huh:

I think a call will be made to AGR on Monday!

BTW - 3 other segments still haven't posted either!


----------



## Bob Dylan (Jan 9, 2010)

the_traveler said:


> Dovecote said:
> 
> 
> > Here is a heads up to the Traveler, Alika, and other interested parties. The rail points for my 12/29 trip posted today, 1/9/2010. My AGR status changed from "Member" to "Select". Now I will wait for my Select Member kit!
> ...


Congrats on being official! I'd think that AGR would send someone down on the Adirondack to NY and over to KIN to deliver your Select packet in person! :lol:

Some of my points from Dec. posted also but they were all correct (guess the data entry folks fingers arent as frozen down here!)but still looking @ a big

0 on rail miles for 2011 which will change soon when I catch the hope it shows up and makes it back North to CHI Texas Eagle monday! :lol: Any trains not running up that way, I see the delays on the Eastern/NE trains but doesnt look like any cancellations like the West? And dont you wish youd been on the loophole trip with GML and his sig other, most of us sure do!


----------



## Steve4031 (Jan 9, 2010)

The rest of my 2009 activity posted too. And was credited to 2009. Its all good 14,953. When my return from St. Louis posts, I can do a loop hole trip. LOL


----------



## NJCoastExp (Jan 9, 2010)

Steve4031 said:


> The rest of my 2009 activity posted too. And was credited to 2009. Its all good 14,953. When my return from St. Louis posts, I can do a loop hole trip. LOL


Save the points for PNW Fest.

I made Select + today. Still waiting for 1 more segment from last year to post.


----------



## Steve4031 (Jan 9, 2010)

I'm gonna hord those points. I want to make select plus this year. That was my new years eve resolution.


----------



## Long Train Runnin' (Jan 9, 2010)

My final trips of 2009 posted today. Just about 3,000 rail points for 2009. I already have enough trips set up for making select in 2010


----------



## wayman (Jan 11, 2010)

Dovecote said:


> Here is a heads up to the Traveler, Alika, and other interested parties. The rail points for my 12/29 trip posted today, 1/9/2010. My AGR status changed from "Member" to "Select". Now I will wait for my Select Member kit!


My points just posted as well (credited properly to 12/28), so I finished the year at 5,052 Rail Points. I was already Select from the previous year, so I don't get "confirmation" by seeing the the change from "Member" to "Select", but I have every confidence things are going to go smoothly.

On to 2010 ... and my goal is Select Plus! And ... this year, my job includes PHL-HAR business travel, for which I'm reimbursed!!! I've already taken one two-leg trip*, with a second already scheduled for this Saturday. My goal has always been to minimize the cost-per-point ... and now I've hit the absolute minimum, at $0/point :lol: Doubt I can all the way to Select/Select Plus for free, but if I can get a few thousand Rail Points just for doing my job I will be delighted.

* NOT a round-trip, though. ARD-HAR to get there, then rode back in a car to Jenkintown, caught an R5 that would run through to Ardmore but realized as we approached 30th St at 4:47 that there was a 4:55 westbound Keystone -- I hopped off, purchased a ticket at the QuikTrak, and rode PHL-ARD on Amtrak!


----------

